# X-Linx - magnetic connection



## Alex (15/8/15)

Home
Products 
Forum
Review
About Us
Contact Us


















































Copyright © 2015 Yocan Technology CO.,LTD.All Rights Reserved

source: http://www.yocantech.com/product_catalogue/yocan-x-linx/


----------



## Average vapor Joe (15/8/15)

"Japanese organic cotton- get close to nature"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (15/8/15)

It actually looks pretty neat, specially when I can get closer to nature.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ollie (15/8/15)

And just remember kids, Its as different as you are


----------



## stevie g (15/8/15)

bloody cool idea though

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (15/8/15)

Awesome, something new for a change 

This looks like a winner for a starter kit, I really like this idea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (15/8/15)

Hopefully it's a good idea that stands the test of time and we can get all magnetic ecigs in our future


----------



## Genosmate (15/8/15)

I'm not sure about the 'Explosive View'

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (15/8/15)

Magnetic connection is a great idea. 

But, Yucan is a bit dodgy, and their coil's aren't great. They also don't like dealing with Africa

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

